# Cabin fever remedy



## BassAddict (Aug 10, 2008)

Headed out tonight for a few hours just to shake off the cabin fever that had set in from a day of heavy rain. Out of 6 or 7 hits this was the only fish I was able to land. Caught him off a Outdoor advantage frog, special thanks to Joe who brought a fresh camera to the creek  Thanks Man I owe u!!!!!


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2008)

nice fish BA!


----------



## 12ftModder (Aug 10, 2008)

chunky!


----------



## mtnman (Aug 11, 2008)

Isnt it nice to be able to leave the house. The weather has sucked here for the last few weeks. You can plan a thing just go fishing as soon as you get the chance or the rain will get yea!


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 11, 2008)

nice congrats :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 11, 2008)

Good job again Bass Addict

Make sure you remember a paper bag next time
























To put over your head :LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LMFAO:


----------



## phased (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice catch man!


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice bass. What she weigh?


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 11, 2008)

BassNBob said:


> Nice bass. What she weigh?




Ill guesstimate she weighed in the upper 2's but just shy of 3, i havent really been catching at the creek lately so i didnt bother taking a tape. I think with the extra water it has really turned the bass back on, Im gonna have to head down there tonight to confirm my findings tho :LMFAO: 

Oh heres one more picture of her


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 11, 2008)

I like teh 2nd picture much better - trhere is no scary face involved :shock: :shock:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 11, 2008)

Thats a football! Nice bass


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 11, 2008)

Thats a fat bass, nice catch. They sure are a lot shorter and fatter down south than up here.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 11, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> They sure are a lot shorter and fatter down south than up here.


Not the ones I catch


----------



## Zum (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice catching.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice catch, BA! 8)


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 11, 2008)

I agree captain.


----------

